# Tamaño standard de pistas y pads



## Limbo (Ene 25, 2011)

Hola buenas,


Utilizo proteus para diseñar pcb's y no me aclaro mucho en cuanto a saber con que tamaño debo de hacer las pistas y los pads.

Transfiero el diseño de la placa por transferencia de toner. Ayer hice la transferencia de mi primera placa diseñada por mi con el ares de proteus (No salio muy bien) y por ejemplo los pads de las resistencias me parecieron muy pequeños, cosa que me extraño porque es una simple resistencia. Tambien pude fijarme que los pads de un CI eran muy pequeños, o al menos la zona negra donde quedaria el cobre era diminuta, despues de ver esto me fije en el ares que tamaño tenian y eran un tipo de pads llamados "DILCC", es decir, que es digamos el standard.

La cuestion es, ¿vosotros cambiais el tamaño de los pads o los dejais predeterminados?
El problema que vi es a la hora de taladrar porque habian algunos pads que median casi como la broca que utilizo para las pcb's y con esa broca no he tenido problemas con ninguna PCB que haya hecho.

Si teneis por ahi una lista con los standars de los tamaños de una placa para transferirla por el metodo de transferencia de toner (Digo el metodo para tener en cuenta sus limitaciones ) me vendria fenomeno.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 25, 2011)

A menos que vaya a pasar un track entre dos pads de un CI, yo normalmente uso pads de 80 mils (a veces 60...depende, pero con 80 salen perfectos para transferencia con plancha) y para los tracks, normalmente uso 40, 60 u 80 mils. Si el track es muy gordo, entonces veo de usar la herramienta de relleno que es mas simple, pero si nó....habrá que poner mas mils.
Si usás terminales para los cables, pensá en utilizar arriba de 120 mils para los pads, por que los agujeros de los terminales son bastante "gordos".


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 25, 2011)

El ancho de las pistas guarda relacion con la corriente que circulara por ella, yo acostrumbro a calcularla en 1,5mm de ancho por 1A.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 25, 2011)

> A menos que vaya a pasar un track entre dos pads de un CI, yo  normalmente uso pads de 80 mils (a veces 60...depende, pero con 80 salen  perfectos para transferencia con plancha)


Yo he utilizado pads entre 70-90th entra en el rango que tu me dices. He pasado hoy mismo pads de 60th de ancho y un par de ellos han salido solo la mitad y la otra desprendida. Esos pads eran para condensadores de 10uF electroliticos y el problema es que si los pongo mas grandes queda muy poca separacion entre pads.


> y para los tracks, normalmente uso 40, 60 u 80 mils. Si el track es muy  gordo, entonces veo de usar la herramienta de relleno que es mas simple,  pero si nó....habrá que poner mas mils.


He utilizado 40th y han salido perfectos, con las pistas ningun problema, definidas al 100%.
¿Herramienta de relleno? ¿Que es eso?


> Si usás terminales para los cables, pensá en utilizar arriba de 120 mils  para los pads, por que los agujeros de los terminales son bastante  "gordos".


¿Te refieres a los terminales tipicamente de color azul que llevan tornillos para fijar?


> El ancho de las pistas guarda relacion con la corriente que circulara  por ella, yo acostrumbro a calcularla en 1,5mm de ancho por 1A.


Algo sabia sobre eso pero no exactamente la relacion aproximada del ancho con la intensidad maxima.

Quizas no entre en la tematica del  mensaje pero por no publicar un nuevo post solo para estas preguntas, las hago aqui directamente: Cuando pasas el toner al cobre, ¿el toner se queda pegado superficialmente o se queda "imprimido" como en una hoja? Lo pregunto porque hoy en las esquinas de la placa se me ha desprendido el toner y estaba como suelto pero enganchando al resto del toner. La otra duda es ¿Que marca de rotulador se puede usar para que haga de "toner"?¿Edding? Es que tengo uno permanente para cristal y no ha funcionado, se ha desteñido cuando lo meti al cloruro.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 26, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ¿Herramienta de relleno? ¿Que es eso?


Es una herramienta en los programas de diseño de PCB que te permite dibujar áreas de cobre que cubren ciertas zonas.



Limbo dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a los terminales tipicamente de color azul que llevan tornillos para fijar?


No, mas bien de este tipo






Los que vos decís pueden tener pads menores por que van varios "terminales" unidos y entre ellos se reparte la carga sobre los pads del PCB.


----------



## Limbo (Ene 26, 2011)

> Es una herramienta en los programas de diseño de PCB que te permite dibujar áreas de cobre que cubren ciertas zonas.


Lo unico que veo en ares que se le parezca es la herramienta "Zone mode" ¿es eso?

Gracias ezavalla.


----------



## alexlutor05 (Ene 26, 2011)

La herramienta utilizada para rellenos se suele llamar "fill".pero depende del software que se este usando.
Para transferencia termica directa,debes usar pads de 80mil.,y pistas no menores a 40mil.
Edding tiene un producto "404"que aguanta el percloruro ferrico,pero este debe ser calentado a 40ºC y utilizar flujo de aire para acelerar el proceso.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## Tavo (Ene 26, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> La cuestion es, ¿vosotros cambiais el tamaño de los pads o los dejais predeterminados?


Uh.. este tema me encanta. 

Yo siempre cambio el tamaño de pads y de pistas. Más bien soy de exagerar en el grosor de pistas y pads, porque antes no le daba importancia, y a veces tener que cambiar un componente dos o tres veces de la placa arruina el pad o la pista se despega del pertinax, bueno, suelen pasar cosas similares, que me enojan mucho. :enfadado:

Generalmente, para cualquier circuito trabajo las pistas "por defecto" en 0.07 Inch. (70 mils)
Para los pads por ejemplo de resistencias, últimamente acostumbro a usar 90 o 100 mils.
Para los pads donde van borneras (para soldar en placa), utilizo 120 a 140 mils.

Y para las pistas donde pasa corriente considerable, lo manejo "a ojo", pero nunca bajo de 100 mils.
Los pads para circuitos integrados los suelo hacer del tipo "squashed" de 80x 100 mils.

Esa es mi manera de trabajar. Utilizo el software *PCB Wizard, que hasta el momento es el mejor!!*
(que corre en mi computadora..  )

Saludos.

PS: Ah, y sobre la mecha para hacer agujeros en placa, siempre uso 1mm. La de 0.75 es muy débil y no me gusta. Para agujeros más grandes 1.25 o 1.50 mm... Por ejemplo para transistores TO-247 o borneras.


----------

